# SMS-SPAM: 0190-804472, 0190-803350



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

Die T-COM schreibt betreffs SMS-SPAM am heutigen Tag:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
vielen Dank fuer Ihre Geduld.
Mittlerweile sind die Service 0190 Rufnummern 
von uns abgeschaltet worden.
Bitte mailen Sie uns auch in Zukunft, falls Sie
solch einen Missbrauch von Rufnummern feststellen.
Vielen Dank.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen
Ihre T-Com
Im Auftrag
...

Betreff: SMS-SPAM, Mehrwertnummernmissbrauch: 
0190-804472
0190-803350


----------



## rohbau (18 November 2004)

hallo,

laut der info-line, der deutschen telekom, sind die rufnummern noch aktive!



*Netzwelt Plus GmbH 
Benzstr.2 
64646 Heppenheim 
Tel. 0180-5060530-880 (0,12€/min) 
Fax. 0180-5060530-207 (0,12€/min) 
i***.netzw***pl**.de 
Geschäftsführer: G..... L...
Amtsgericht Darmstadt HRB 25620*



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (8 Januar 2005)

hallo cj, 
hallo bordmitglieder, 

lass uns doch die suche bzw. die weiteren schritte koordinieren! 

1) alle varianten der spam-sms "voice date..." in eine zentralarchive 
zu sichern. [beweissicherung] 

- sms-variationen 
- absender 
- rufnummern 
- pin 
- datum 
- uhrzei 

2) die herkunft der spam-sms zu ermitteln. 

anfrage an: 

- deutsche telekom 
- reg tp 
- verbraucherzentralen 
- wettbewerbszentrale e.v. 
- bsi 
- bnd 
- polizei 
- presse 
- usw. 

3) prüfen der rechtlichen gegenschritte. 



in diesem sinne... 

cu. rohbau


----------

